# الي كل طلاب البكالوريوس :تعلم كيف تصنع ماكينة cnc من الالف الي الياء ..باقل الامكانيات



## IBRA88 (11 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اسم الكتاب :CNC robotics
شرح الكتاب:
يشرح الكتاب كيف نصنع ماكينة cnc باقل الامكانيات المتاحة لدي طلبة المشاريع كما يشرح تصميم الماكينة بطريقة مبسطة جدااااااجدااااااا
ارجو ان يستفيد الكل منه ان شاء الله

رابط التحميل سريع جداااااااااااا
http://adf.ly/Gqog

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## bomboo (13 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدااااا
فعلا هيفيدني في المشاركه في يوم الهندسه المصري


----------



## nas ajwad (13 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك على المجهود 
سوف نقوم بالتحميل


----------



## يسرى الطاير (13 يناير 2011)

الف شكر لك على المجهود


----------



## osama20100 (17 يناير 2011)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــور على المجهود


----------

